# GNOME: не работает управление громкостью через media-keys

## yeputons

Использую gnome-light 2.26.3 и ALSA из ядра 2.6.31-gentoo-r6.

Звук работает прекрасно и успешно регулируется а alsamixer. Однако при нажатии кнопок XF86AudioMute/XF86AudioLowerVolume/XF86AudioRaiseVolume громкость не меняет, но появляется окошко со значком динамика и пустой полоской снизу.

Хочу регулирование звука через клаву. Через run_command_* и amixer не предлагать - крайний вариант (хотя, если кто знает, подскажите, что надо вписать в command_* чтобы окошко с громкость тоже отображалось).

----------

## alexdu

там какая-то заморочка с тем, как эти клавиши обрабатываются - куда транслируются и как выбирается канал регулировки, вроде обычно master - не факт, что он у вас есть - ?

у меня lenovo c300 там регулировка встроенного звука через speakers, а кнопки крутят master.

----------

